# New Rockman Boss Design Contest



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 14, 2008)

Most of you probably don't know this but usually, sometime after the release of a brand new Rockman game in Japan (in this case, Ryuusei no Rockman 3: Black Ace and Red Joker.) CoroCoro would have a Boss Design Contest for the next game. Well, it looks like that time of year again! Looks like there will be a Ryuusei no Rockman 4...wait, that can't be right. Weird thing is, Mega Man Star Force 3 was hinted to be the last game of the Star Force series! (Hinted in this wallpaper and this wallpaper. If you read the headlines on the two wallpapers, the first one says "You will face the ultimate climax!" while the second one says "Get ready to face the ultimate climax." which hints in it being the last game. On top of that, CoroCoro doesn't hint to a new game at all. So what is this boss contest about? Is it truly a hint to a new Star Force 4? Or maybe it has to do with the Nintendo Dream rumor from before talking about a new series? This is really getting confusing!

News Source: Protodude's Rockman Corner


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Dec 14, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> If you read the headlines on the two wallpapers, the first one says "You will face the ultimate climax!" while the second one says "Get ready to face the ultimate climax." which hints in it being the last game.



Actually, in that one hill chart thing you see in English class or whatever it is you do writing and other menial tasks in, the climax comes around the middle, then you have the falling action and conclusion.  So maybe this means the SF series is halfway done.  =P

Or maybe they're going pure innuendo with it.  D:


----------



## hova1 (Dec 14, 2008)

please no RPG, please no RPG, please no RPG, please no RPG


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 14, 2008)

A climax does almost never ends a story. After the climax there's a closing point and a resolution. Possibly for Megaman Star Force 4: The Resolution. 

[/thoughtofthisin5seconds]


----------



## Synchromatic (Dec 14, 2008)

I want another ZX. D:

Or at least some side-scroller Megaman.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 15, 2008)

isnt that boy on the right that guy from duel masters?!?!? wth

maybe it'll go downhill after this.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 15, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> isnt that boy on the right that guy from duel masters?!?!? wth
> 
> maybe it'll go downhill after this.


Yes, thats Shobu Kirafuda from Duel Masters. The show still airs in Japan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, maybe its a reincarnation of the Battle Network series


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope they come out with something different.I didn't like the star force series


----------

